# The spirit of the black overo colt



## Timbah (Sep 4, 2014)

This is my daughters story in one of her books its one of my favourites :wink:

I'm a young colt..... My mother died of a wolf attack my father died of old age both were strong spirited brave leaders I was wild and free but a new leader had been leading them I refuse to challenge this stallion yet I'm too young I need to be more wise. I had never been touched or even cornered by man but strange things had been happening lately, man had been building strange yard things.
Ill add more later I gtg do some things but ill add more soon


----------



## Timbah (Sep 4, 2014)

I got extremely curious but never dared to go near these strange things. I would always get told by my aunty how dangerous it was "Buck! Buck! Stop right now and get back here!" I would pin my ears right back down and trot towards her 

3 weeks later~
Man had stopped building strange things it was like a large bit of wood made to stop something from escaping but the wood would not stop going it went for miles maybe shorter i don't know I'm just a horse I don't understand human ways and I probably never will. My mother understood human ways very well due to her being once caught by man but managed to escape back to the bush. She told me about strange things like a halter or a hoof pick or even a saddle to sit on you! 

Will write more of her story soon


----------

